# Nordskog 282B Electric Utility Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jan-05-2011 13:21:38 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

